
General Catalyst Dedicates $10M for Startups Built on Stripe Payment Tech - malditojavi
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/09/30/general-catalyst-dedicates-10m-for-startups-built-on-stripe-payment-tech/
======
frankdenbow
Does this mean companies using Stripe for payments or only companies built on
Stripe data.

Seems like a way for GC to get revenue data on startups that are doing well.

------
malditojavi
So, where are the missing $9.5M?

